# ram pour imac G4 lampadaire



## troudball (12 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,
Je souhaite booster l'imac de mon papa pour noel, c'est un model lampadaire G4 à 1,2Ghz je crois pour la fréquence. Savez-vous quel type de ram et le max de ram je peux mettre?

D'autre part, savez-vous ou je peux trouver un bon tuto sur "l'ajout de ram sur ce modèle bien précis" ? existe-t-il un site qui répertorie tous les macs et leur caractéristiques ? j'ai trouvé un site mais pour les imac, çà s'arrète à ceux sortis en janvier 2001 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide
A+


----------



## SoundJfx (12 Décembre 2007)

Salut, 

ça a déjà été abordé. En gros, la synthèse c'est que s'il s'agit bien d'une machine à 1,25 Ghz, elle accepte 2 Go de RAM :
- 1 barrette de 1Go DDR SO-DIMM PC 2700 facile à changer
- 1 barrette de 1Go DDR DIMM PC 2700 possible à changer mais moins facile (il faut démonter)

Note que la mémoire PC2700 est parfois difficile à trouver en barrettes 1Go, tu peux prendre de la PC3200 qui accepte de tourner plus vite, mais qui peut le plus peut le moins : elle tournera à la vitesse d'une PC2700 dans l'iMac. Et c'est d'autant mieux qu'en général, elle est un peu moins chère.

Si tu veux y aller par étapes, commence par la SO-DIMM, il ya juste le fond de la machine à dévisser, c'est très simple et c'est décrit *sur le site Apple ici*. Entre temps, renseigne toi si ton père ou quelqu'un de votre entourage est prêt à ouvrir la machine pour changer l'autre barrette. Tu trouveras une vidéo des manipultions à faire *à cet endroit*. 

SoundJfx.


----------



## Zyrol (12 Décembre 2007)

troudball a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> ...c'est un model lampadaire G4 à 1,2Ghz ...



Au passage on parle plutot d'imac Tournesol que Lampadaire !!  

je te conseille d'aller faire un tour dans ce post, dédié à l'iMac G4


----------



## troudball (12 Décembre 2007)

salut les gars, et merci pour la réponse, on ne pouvait pas faire plus précis 
Pour le démontage, je m'em occupe 

A+ sur le forum


----------



## SoundJfx (12 Décembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Au passage on parle plutot d'imac Tournesol que Lampadaire !!



"Et le lampadaire.... c'était môa ! "  :rateau:  (vieux réflexe, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher. Mes excuses pour le hors sujet :rose: )


----------



## gad1962 (12 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ça a déjà été abordé. En gros, la synthèse c'est que s'il s'agit bien d'une machine à 1,25 Ghz, elle accepte 2 Go de RAM :
> - 1 barrette de 1Go DDR SO-DIMM PC 2700 facile à changer
> ...


 
Attention !!!!!! La vidéo ne fait pas état de la pose pâte thermique sur un ou 2 points en fonction de la génération d'Imac g4..........


----------



## kitetrip (14 Décembre 2007)

gad1962 a dit:


> Attention !!!!!! La vidéo ne fait pas état de la pose pâte thermique sur un ou 2 points en fonction de la génération d'Imac g4..........


 
Très important, il ne faut pas l'oublier c'est un coup à flinguer son ordi ​


----------



## syladel (21 Décembre 2007)

Salut

Moi j'ai un Imac G4 800/512/8O 15" a booster, plus une carte airport a rajouter. Existe t-il un tuto pour changer le DD, la RAM, et le processeur ?


----------



## anneee (21 Décembre 2007)

syladel a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Moi j'ai un Imac G4 800/512/8O 15" a booster, plus une carte airport a rajouter. Existe t-il un tuto pour changer le DD, la RAM, et le processeur ?



un début de réponse par ici


----------



## SoundJfx (21 Décembre 2007)

syladel a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Moi j'ai un Imac G4 800/512/8O 15" a booster, plus une carte airport a rajouter. Existe t-il un tuto pour changer le DD, la RAM, et le processeur ?



... Ben ???  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais: 

il suffit de cliquer sur les liens que j'ai envoyés dans le deuxième message de ce sujet, et tout est expliqué.
Par contre, pas de changement de processeur possible, sauf à envoyer la machine ou la carte mère chez Daystar aux USA, mais ca coute cher (environ 400 $ ).

Sjfx.


----------

